# Virtual Audio Cables/XSplit



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm trying to use VAC to combine audio sources for streaming use with XSplit.
My preferable setup would be to have normal computer audio come out of my speakers and Skype audio to come out of my headset. I've tried to set it up myself, but the best I could do was make it so my mic and sound came through my speakers for XSplit recording.


----------



## Orttimus Prime (Jul 6, 2015)

You may not need a VAC for this. Make sure that both your headset and speakers are enabled, but your speakers are your main device. This will cause your comp audio to come out of your speakers. Then go into Tools on Skype and select Audio Settings. There you can change the audio device for your Skype itself. I may be wrong, but it is worth a shot. As far as VACs go, I've done them, but never through XSplit. I'm sure that someone will respond that knows XSplit though. Best of luck!


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

I'd prefer it if VAC wasn't needed... but I dunno how I could otherwise.

Basically I have multiple sources I need to go to one combined output.
Headphones-Skype
Microphone
Speakers-Computer Sounds

A long time ago I was able to do things without VAC by setting up a line of 'Listen To' in the recording devices but I haven't been able to figure it out since.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Someone made this graphic for me once... but I can't seem to get it working anymore either...


----------

